# Christmas Gift from My Momma!!



## gilpnh1 (Nov 11, 2013)

I helped her finish up her craft room and go through the storage shed last month.
75 never started
30 UFOs
I told her to go ahead and retire now. She's got enough projects to keep her busy until she dies.
I've "forbid" her from entering another quilt store, not sure how to enforce that though
Got this for Christmas. Soooo happy to have it
View attachment 19589


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! What a treasure!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's beautiful, how wonderful!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow! That is beautiful. Was it one of her UFO's?  

Elaine


----------



## gilpnh1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Katskitten said:


> Wow! That is beautiful. Was it one of her UFO's?
> 
> Elaine



This was actually one in a stack of about 10 or so that we're finished, along with 20 others (not in the original count) that needed bonded and or quilted. She takes about 1/2 of her quilts to the Amish community nearby and has them quilted reasonably. She's all about the blocks!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

What a lovely gift.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

A wonderful gift.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Awsome!! Good for you!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

What a beautiful gift--something you will treasure forever.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautiful gift and a precious treasure!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful.........

bopeep


----------

